# Answers Raw Pet Food



## Angela Adams (Mar 27, 2011)

Does anyone feed this? it looks really great. Anyone have any thoughts on it? I really liked the raw goats milk.
Answers Raw Pet Food Company


----------



## Angela Adams (Mar 27, 2011)

Has anyone checked this food out?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Is there a specific product you're looking at?


----------



## Angela Adams (Mar 27, 2011)

The Detailed Chicken 2pounds - Answers Raw Pet Food Company: Detailed

Also - the raw Goats Milk Answers Raw Pet Food Company: ADDITIONAL - Raw Goat's Milk


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Not super impressed with the products you linked. I see no reason to add fermented anything to dog food (kombucha is just not something they need). Dairy is also pretty unnecessary, unless you're feeding an orphaned pup. In that case goat milk is a good option.


----------



## cricket (Oct 24, 2011)

Answers raw pet food and raw goat's milk has been the answers to my prayers and my dogs!!! He had allergies, a yeast infection, and bouts with pancreatitis. We were spending over $400 a month on medications, allergy shots and food, it was literally insane. We did this for 2 years and finally I found answers pet food. WOW what a difference. He is off all medications, allergy shots and he is so happy, healthy and he has hair back on his feet!!! Literally a life saver....."Thank you Answers!!"


----------



## teresazu (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree. I tried it for my cats, they didn't touch it, then the mfg said there was one without the kombucha more appealing for cats, still didn't eat it. Now there is a "detailed answers" for cats, with sea salt in it?? needless to say, they didn't like this either. it looks and smells weird to me, it comes in a milk carton type container. I've done well with Bravo and other types, not sure what this one is all about, but they claim it is higher quality.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I recently got a sample of the detailed Pork and goat's milk. I'm going to give it a try. The fermented tea is explained on their site along with the goat's milk and the possible properties they have. 

I think the main higher quality is that the animals are from free-range and grass fed farms and raised sustainably.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

The only one we would ever feed is the Answer's straight. Honestly though it is less expensive for me to grind my own chicken, turkey, fish or boneless meat for a toothless senior or weaning puppy. This is very expensive. Though the quality of their meats is supposed to be superior. Their other products seem to be a lot of fluff as meat, bone and organ will provide all the nutrients and vitamins needed.


----------



## teresazu (Mar 15, 2013)

my thoughts Exactly!


----------



## hipupp (Dec 20, 2013)

When in doubt, make a phone call. I researched as much as I could on this product before I started feeding it to my pups, and couldn't have made a better decision. I decided on my own to start feeding the Detailed Answers, but before doing so I made a call to their 1-800 Number. The Vice President of the company picked up! I was so impressed. She informed me of so many things and reasons this food was THE BEST. In answer to your "looking fluffed" comment, from what I understand that is because it is not HPP- High Pressure Pasteurization. When you add heat (using HPP) you take away from all the nutrients that are naturally in the meat. MOST RAW pet foods are still HPP and that is why you see the difference in texture! After hearing that I was convinced. I started my pups out on the Additional Goats milk, they were hooked! I gave them a small amount of milk in the am and poured some over their food in the evening. I slowly transitioned. My overweight cocker spaniel, lost the 10 lbs she needed by choosing the correct portions (which the VP over the phone). She is so much more active, healthier, she isn't scratching like she was, her eyes are not running anymore, she is a completely different pup. I am convinced she will live a longer healthier life because of this switch. That is just my story, I have heard so many! 

I would greatly recommend this product to anyone! Yes, It is expensive, but it is so worth it. Isn't your pet your baby?? :redface:

Oh also! I saw the question about fermentation! Fermented kombucha is one of the closest things to a "healer" out there other than supplements and medications, why wouldn't you want it in your pet food?


----------

